
Amazon will no longer support the Echo Look, encourages owners to recycle theirs - tech-historian
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/29/21274805/amazon-echo-look-discontinue-gadget-shopping-recycle-fashion-camera
======
bitwize
Jesus harold christ.

If Apple, Tandy, or Commodore sold a computer that stopped working altogether
after some flag day when the company decided to stop supporting it, there
would be... I'd like to say "rioting in the streets" but that's a little too
on the nose right now so let's just say there would be significant consumer
backlash.

~~~
flyinghamster
Chromebooks have an expiration date[1]. Considering I have 10-plus-year-old
ThinkPads that still work fine, Chromebooks are a hard pass for me.

[1] [https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/chromebook-6-years-
expira...](https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/chromebook-6-years-expiration)

~~~
ta17711771
Hardware security is changing very rapidly.

There's more than it seems on the surface.

~~~
rixed
Do you mean software security issue one could exploit given physical access
(which sounds a much minor issue than hardware obsolescence in this world of
overproduction and waste) or risk of physical harm due to, say, fire hazard or
similar?

~~~
ta17711771
This is Hacker News. I'm speaking of exploits/firmware vulnerabilities.

New hardware brings new mitigations, like the Pixels + GrapheneOS for example.

Used to think Android/mobiles were awful from a security perspective. Boy was
I wrong.

Still awful for privacy, if Airplane mode is off, but, still.

------
tech-historian
Here's Amazon's original flashy marketing video for it (2017):

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9X_fP4pPWPw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9X_fP4pPWPw)

~~~
runawaybottle
Serious question, how many people here work at a startup with a questionable
machine learning component?

There’s going to be graveyards of products that were ‘going to use machine
learning to figure out real estate prices’ or whatever.

Fun times, that list is going to be hilarious to read through one day.

~~~
Nextgrid
I wonder the same thing about blockchain.

I see a lot of companies in the space that want to solve an (often physical)
problem with blockchain which is absolutely infeasible.

I don’t understand how these companies get funding and get away with making
their bold claims when anyone with a tiny bit of common sense and technical
knowledge will tell you that their task is inherently impossible.

------
downerending
TIL Echo Look existed. If--like me--you were wondering if they introduced and
discontinued the product in the last two weeks, it's actually been around
since 2017. How Googley.

Off to the landfill with ye!

------
gundmc
This is why I would never use Amazon Web Services for my startup. You can't
count on them to not pull the plug if a product doesn't gain traction.

killedbyamazon.com

/s

~~~
swaranga
When has AWS killed a service? Usually that does not happen. SimpleDB had been
deprecated for years and is not even shown in the console or marketing pages
and yet its existing customers continue to use it. This is just one of the
examples.

